# هل دراسة هندسة الطيران في باكستان معتمدة دوليا وخاصة في السعودية ؟



## هيبة طائر (21 يونيو 2008)

انا شاب متخرج من الثانوية باكستاني الجنسية وارغب دراسة هندسة الطيران في باكستان مع العلم اني من خريج مدراس السعودية وسوف اتقدم فهل دراسة هندسة الطيران معتمدة في المملكة خاصة افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## م المصري (22 يونيو 2008)

اهلا بك يا هيبه في قسم الطيران .... 

و حسنا فعلت ان نقلت تساؤلك في الموضوع الصحيح ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21085-40.html

و ان شاء الله تجد المعلومه الشافيه قريبا ..... 

تحياتي لك


----------

